

Google Implemented New Privacy Policy Today - websagir
http://www.techieapps.com/google-implemented-new-privacy-policy-today-take-control-over-it-with-two-simple-steps/
Internet Giant Google, despite of getting warnings from the European Union that it might infringe European law, has gone ahead and implemented its new privacy policy today.
======
rbarooah
The fact is, that was nowhere near enough notice for me to exit all the
services I've been using with Google since 2003.

I had:

Gmail Apps for Domain (3 domains) AppEngine Calendar Reader Analytics Docs
Voice Picasa

...and probably a bunch of others I haven't noticed.

I'm down to:

AppEngine Reader Analytics

I'm most of the way through exiting, but I still haven't had time to move
AppEngine ones even though they little more than static sites.

I don't know of a decent alternative to Reader since most of the Apps seem to
use it as their backend.

Analytics is easily replaced.

~~~
glennos
I'm with abdulla. Sure it's not great that Google want to use more of our
data. It's annoying, but unfortunately the internet can't be truly free.
Google appear to give you pretty decent tools to limit how they use your data.

Switching off third party cookies is also very easy to do. I've done it in
Chrome an have no advertising related cookies listed.

rbarooah, I'm not sure where you intend to move your services. Would be
interesting for you to list the alternatives you have found.

~~~
rbarooah
"Unfortunately the internet can't be truly free". This is true, but there's no
reason it has to be paid by selling our attention. I'd rather use money.

Google Apps - I'm using local apps - iWork - with dropbox for collaboration.

AppEngine - linode, rackspace cloud, & AWS.

Picasa - iPhoto + Email

Voice - SkypeIn

Calendar - iCloud

~~~
mladenkovacevic
"This is true, but there's no reason it has to be paid by selling our
attention. I'd rather use money."

My attention is a commodity I have great control over. My money has less
fluidity and I'd rather get some interest on it. Especially when new products
are constantly created and they are sold to me in tiny modules preventing me
from estimating how much money I will need throughout my lifetime to cover the
cost of all my needs/desires.

But here is a fixed currency based model which maybe could work 100 years in
the future:

Everybody pays a "technology tax" that's a fixed monthly or annual cost (maybe
it's attached to your ISP bill). This tax then goes into a fund that tech
companies (Apples and Googles of the world) can access and withdraw money out
of based on the services they offer. Maybe they'd have to get audited on how
many users they have and what type of services they take advantage of, and
some independent auditor would try and attach a dollar value to this effort
giving the techs the ability to withdraw that amount from the "tax fund".

~~~
rbarooah
I think this means that the value of services would be determined by a
government inspector.

As for estimating the amount of money you'll need - services basically can't
exist if there aren't enough customers who can afford them. Therefore there is
an envelope into which they must fit.

This means that you can get a rough idea of how much money you'll need by
looking at the income levels of other people.

------
gyardley
Hooray -- maybe I'll _finally_ stop being told about it and how important it
is. Being incessantly told about the policy change was way more annoying than
the policy change itself.

~~~
glennos
"This stuff matters" is burnt into my retinas.

